# Rainy Days And Camping!



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

The weather channel is saying thunder, lightening, high winds, rain....hey,lets go camping!









We are trying out Grayland State Park at the Ocean (that would be the Pacific). Will let you know how things went upon our return. 
H.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL we did that last weekend in the Blue Mtn. in Oregon. Had fun, but even the rain gets old when you wanna ride!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Speaking of rain...mswalt and I cancelled our camping trips to Palo Duro over Memorial Day. Palo Duro is near Amarillo, TX. Weather this weekend there is forecasted in the 90s, but weather next weekend is forecasted to be in the 70s with rain every single day. "The Grand Canyon of Texas" will have to wait.

So now I had a problem...finding a place to camp in Colorado one week before Memorial day. I found TWO state parks with openings. Mueller has ONE site remaining next to bathrooms. Island Acres State Park near Grand Junction has 7 full-hookup sites remaining. Since we have never been to Colorado's western slope, we are going to Island Acres. Weather forecast is low to mid 80's with 0 to 20% chance of rain. That's more like it!

Texas will have to wait for now. But we'll make it one day.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, like Randy said....70s and rain. The Walters family (DW, me, and two of the grandkids) looked for a place farther south so we're heading to the 
Guadalupe River Resort in Kerrville, Texas, just west of San Antonio. Weather should be warmer and little chance of rain until Sunday.

Randy, hook up with you and yours this Fall on your trek to Abilene!

Happing camping!

Mark


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Camping in the rain is EXACTLY the reason we now have our wonderful 28BHS. Does anyone ner Virginia remember last spring / summer. Of the numerous trips we took last year in ouor pop-up, we had to either put up or take down EVERY time except once---and that was the last trip of the year in November.

This year---first trip out was the Mid-Altlantic rally. We were dodging rain drops setting up, but I can tell you, it was a breeze compared to the pop-up.

Sidewinder


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

In the Great PAcific Northwest, a fairweather camper is a never-go camper! You can tell these kind because they have 'carport queens' (a term I stole from the good guys in the Air Force). You can tell 'carport queens' from other campers by:

flat tires
torn blue tarp shawls
they are green on the North side
they have old broken lawnmowers parked under them
there is a broken-down VW beetle with no wheels parked in front of the coupler
the weeds reach to the windows


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

BBB,
When did you come by my house ?

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You might be a ******* camper...................see BBB s list.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We're baaaaack! Left home at 3 pm to pick up kids from school and hit the road. It started raining again just after we left. About 3 miles out the clouds parted and the sun was all around. We had a beautiful drive to Grayland State Park and set up camp. Kids had a great time riding their scooters all around. Had a barbeque, roasted marshmellows and took the short walk down to the ocean.

The campground is right on the other side of the dunes and very spread out. There are at least ten loops with ten spaces each. Lots of privacy between spaces. Grass plots big enough for a tent as well as the paved pad for the trailer and truck. Looks like most of the campground has recently been redone. Nice new restrooms/showers at the far end. This campground also has yurts. Those spaces also looked big enough for a trailer as well. Nice campground if you want to have a tent as well as your trailer.

Got up Saturday and drove up to Westport and walked up the 135 steps inside the lighthouse. Only a $3 fee per person and well worth every cent. The view is unbelievable! The Maritime Museum has the skeleton of a gray whale and parts of a blue whale. Those are in a glassed building that you can view at any time since the museum was only open 12-5. Very cold and windy down by the ocean, but that wasn't stopping the surfers or the people sitting on the rocks watching









Back at the campground, we took our kites down to the ocean and they took off. What a great place to fly kites. Lots of sand and wind.

We were very lucky that the weather held as long as it did. About 3 pm it started to rain and rain and rain. It didn't let up until 8:30 pm. By then our beautiful grassy campsite was quite a lake. About 10 pm the high winds attempted to turn our awning into a kite. DH and I quickly pulled that down.

Sunday brought scattered rain and winds. We took one last walk down to the ocean and then came back and packed up for home. This campground is now at the top of my list for a weekend getaway.
H.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rolo...

Did you need a reservation or is this a "take your chance" campground?


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Rolo, Thanks for the info. I'm always on the lookout for a beach front campground so we'll be adding this one onto our list. Thanks again!


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Reservations! I made them about 3 weeks ago and there were lots of open spaces. Our loop was full on Friday.
H.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Reservations! I made them about 3 weeks ago and there were lots of open spaces. Our loop was full on Friday.
H.


----------

